# אביגדור אירועים



## קפיצול23 (10/9/12)

אביגדור אירועים 
היי בנות
האם מישהי שמעה על המקום אביגדור של השף רן שמואלי.?
אשמח לשמוע חוות דעת/מחירים..
תודה.


----------



## Meirav Flum (10/9/12)

מאאאד יקר 
קיבלתי מהם הצעת מחיר ראשונית למנה בלבד של 450 ש"ח לאורח, לפני תוספת של נותני שרותים, ,בר אלכוהול מורחב, בר קפה וכל השאר.


----------



## קפיצול23 (10/9/12)

כן קיבלתי מהם הצעת מחיר היום 420 פלוס מעמ 
מאוד יקררררר... חבל דווקא נראה מעולה 
התחתנת כבר? איזה מקומות ראית/ממליצה??
תודה.


----------



## Meirav Flum (10/9/12)

טרם- עוד חודשיים 
אני מארגנת חתונה (מאד) קטנה בשישי בצהרים. אם תרצי יש לי קובץ עם רשימת מקומות ומחירים ששקלנו לאירוע.


----------



## tammy1903 (10/9/12)

אני רוצה


----------



## Meirav Flum (10/9/12)

שלחתי בכיף


----------



## קפיצול23 (10/9/12)

כן אשמח לנו יש 120 אורחים בספירת עומר. תודה!! 
ומזל טוב


----------



## Meirav Flum (10/9/12)

שלחתי בשמחה


----------



## קפיצול23 (10/9/12)

תודה רבה


----------



## tammy1903 (10/9/12)

תודה


----------



## m a y a n a (11/9/12)

תוכלי לשלוח גם לי? 
אנחנו בדיוק אותו קונספט שישי צהרים קטן. 

נפלת לי מהשמיים


----------

